# Gold pirahnas?



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Found someone selling gold pirahnas. Assuming they are spilo's. He had seven and sold off all but the breeders. He is asking 250.00 for the breeding pair. Said they have bright red eyes and are around 12" long. And have bred multiple times. Is this a good price? Will two be alright by themselves?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would say that's a pretty good price if they are a proven breeding pair! Make sure you know that the guy is trying to pull your leg, and you may make yourself a very nice deal. If they breed, the babies could be sold much more easily than red bellies (since they are so common), in my opinion.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

would be wicked deal if they are proven pair







good luck man let see some pics if you grab them


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't pass out these deal!/..I would love to own a breeding pair of Gold Spilo...I have 9 4-5" myself now hoping one day i can actually breed them..But it going to be a very very long time.

$250 is a hell of a deal...you can even get breeding red bellies pair for that price...Why not go with the gold piranha? It more rare .


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great deal if proven there a pair...but im thinking they might be terns


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> great deal if proven there a pair...but im thinking they *might be terns*


That's even better!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

either or thats a great price!!!


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Have been trying to find info on them. Do spilo's have bright red eyes and get over 12" long?


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

since its gold and its a pair...you cant go wrong... i say go for it. and it had red eyes..ts gota be a spilo...(even tho i am new to these too) i looked into it myself.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

12 inches is big for spilopleaura


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> great deal if proven there a pair...but im thinking they might be terns


I bought 5 Ps that were called Gold Piranha, they turned out to be terns or maybe rbps. Thats a matter of opinion. Either way thats a cool deal for breeders.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

it might be a Serrasalmus Maculatus..they are neato..im looking for those myself.


----------

